
Diabetes, heart disease, and back pain dominate US health care spending - renafowler
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/8649.html
======
goodells
These diseases are all symptoms of one somewhat obvious underlying cause -
obesity (which of course has its own causes). I wonder if more aggressive
preventative care will be seen as cost-effective by insurance companies soon -
it's already taking place in workplaces that offer insurance and give a
stipend to employees to spend on e.g. a gym membership or group exercise
sessions.

